# برنامج rhino



## ابا قدامة (10 أبريل 2008)

الان وحصري جدا جدا برنامج rhino 
عملاق الرسم والمودلينج 
اسهل البرامج للنمذجة 
مساحة صغيرة
وسارفق لكم شرح وافي له



والبرنامج من رفعي الخاص 
فقط للمنتدي الذي احبه
وفقط للاعضاء الكرام

اسالكم صالح دعائكم يا اخوة

الملف في المرفقات والشروحات سارفعها قريبا باذن الله


----------



## mohamed_hassan (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم البرنامج يطلب cd key 
ارجو الافاده


----------



## ابا قدامة (14 أبريل 2008)

لا يوجد اي ردود علي الموضوع لذلك لن اكمل الموضوع ولن اضع الشروح


----------



## م المصري (14 أبريل 2008)

بما انك تحب المنتدي فأكمل صنيعك و اشرح لنا البرنامج مع وضع اي كلمات سر له اثناء التحميل و التركيب 

و الردود و التفاعل سوف يأتي بعد ان يتفاعل الاعضاء مع البرنامج نفسه 

تحياتي اخي الكريم ....


----------



## ابا قدامة (15 أبريل 2008)

م المصري قال:


> بما انك تحب المنتدي فأكمل صنيعك و اشرح لنا البرنامج مع وضع اي كلمات سر له اثناء التحميل و التركيب
> 
> و الردود و التفاعل سوف يأتي بعد ان يتفاعل الاعضاء مع البرنامج نفسه
> 
> تحياتي اخي الكريم ....


 
حسنا اخي ولاجل هذه الكلمات المشجعة سوف ابدااولا بوضع keygen
موجود في المرفقات


----------



## ابا قدامة (15 أبريل 2008)

ثانيا شرح بسيط جدا ومدخل للبرنامج في المرفقات

اذا كان هناك ردود سوف اكمل باذن الله


----------



## م المصري (15 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي ..... انا متابع بشغف 
و اوجه لك الدعوه لزيارة قسم الطيران 
لك تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (15 أبريل 2008)

و لعلمك يا اخي الكريم ... انا فشلت في تحميل البرنامج فالرابط يفتح موقعا للتحميل لم اجد فيه الزر الذي سوف اضغط عليه للتحميل 
هلا وضعت صورة لشرح كيفية التحميل 
تحياتي لك


----------



## ابا قدامة (15 أبريل 2008)

م المصري قال:


> و لعلمك يا اخي الكريم ... انا فشلت في تحميل البرنامج فالرابط يفتح موقعا للتحميل لم اجد فيه الزر الذي سوف اضغط عليه للتحميل
> هلا وضعت صورة لشرح كيفية التحميل
> تحياتي لك


اخي الحبيب ما عليك سوي الانتظار قليلا حتي يتم تحميل صفحة الداونلود وبعدها تظهر لك ايكونة باللون الاخضر مكتوب عليها begin download


----------



## م المصري (15 أبريل 2008)

نجحت في التحميل اخي الفاضل .... 
هيا تابع الشرح


----------



## roney8 (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ابا قدامه 
يا ترى لو عندك تعليمي للبرنامج تقدر تفيدنا


----------



## roney8 (15 يونيو 2009)

معلش يا ابا قدامه الرابط مش شغال ممكن تحديث ليه


----------



## mahmoud111111 (17 أبريل 2010)

برقيه شكر لك انت ياخى من اخوك محمود


----------



## darknessdoctor (20 يونيو 2010)

*الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط*

لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالا يعععععععععمممممملااااااااا:72:اااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.Marwa Hamdy (27 أغسطس 2010)

the file is no longer available ??????
من فضلك ممكن حضرتك تحل لنا المشكلة دى 
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ali farha (27 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ali farha (27 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحت ممكن رابط لتحميل البرنامج


----------



## mawj.engineer (30 يوليو 2011)

_شكرا جزيلا لك يااخي _
_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (31 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر الكثير من الشروحات لهذا البرنامج الاساسي وشكرا


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (31 يوليو 2011)

اخي البرنامج غير موجود علي الرابط هل احمله من الموقع ويعمل معه هذا الكيجن وشكرا


----------



## chiguer (28 يونيو 2012)

مشكور اخي على هادا البرامج الراءع٠٠٠٠٠


----------



## بلال زبيب (28 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الفاضل لقد نزلت البرنامج وانا لدي معلومات قليله عن هذا البرنامج 
فقد تعلمت الرسم عليه من مده واظنه اسرع واسهل من بقيه برامج الرسم 3د 
اتمنى ان يوفقك الله لما هو خير لك ولنا 
ودمت في رعاية الله


----------



## ابوعمر9119 (20 أبريل 2013)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------

